# Momentary switch question



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

I have several momentAry switches that I have wired up, but I'm not an electrician, but how do I sure these with the blocks to make an functional. These have the set screws not pins... Any help be great thanks


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

How do I wire these to be functional instead of always on


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Is there a "NO", "NC" and "C" set screw or just 2 set screws? If there are 3 set screws are you using the "NO" and "C" screw only?


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

There are 2 set screws, but they came with these green and red blocks to screw in to the back of the switch! One side says x one, the other is x2.

Sorry, I'm doing the best I can to describe these. I'm a machinist not an electrician as you can tell.
Thanks immensely


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Usually the green contact blocks are normally open and the red contact blocks are normally closed. If you connect a light to the green block, the circuit will be open (light off) when the button is not pressed and closed (light on) when the button is pressed. If you connect a light to the red block, it’ll be the opposite: light on when not pressed; light off when pressed. Got a photo of the switches and contact blocks?


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

I do, but no way to upload them here unfortunately, I tried that last night to try n help more


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Those are the exact ones I ordered


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

http://www.frightprops.com/panel-mount-pushbuttons.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Tanker said:


> How do I wire these to be functional instead of always on


Sounds like you have "normally closed' switches. Since they are built to be that way you can't change them to be normally open and activate when pressed. The ones in your link are what you're looking for.


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

The ones in the link are what I have! I just wanted to know if there was a certain way to wire them with the blocks, do I use a jump wire? They are 24vdc, wired to a power unit. I jus wanted to know using the blocks if they would be fully functional! !
Thanks guys


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Odd that they behave as normally closed when they're supposed to open switches. Do you have a DMM (digital multimeter) available? If yes, you can check which terminals are closing when you press the button.


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

No, sadly I dont. I need to get my hands on one.
These are wired direct. No blocks, when I push the button, nothing happens. If I swap the positive and negative will it affect anything? I can always try thay and see what happens. I'm open to any suggestion at this point...
Thabks again


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

So how would I go about wiring the switch with the blocks???? Do I jump the wired or???


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

One wire from the power supply goes to one of the terminal screws on the contact block. The wire going to the prop/light/ whatever you want to power goes to the other terminal screw of the contact block . If you look on the side of the contact block it should tell you if the block is N.O or N.C. The switches in the link state they are all N.O. The one with the red contact block would be suspect to me . As someone else mentioned , green contact blocks usually mean N.O. and red mean N.C. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok I will give that a shot tomorrow! Thanks again


----------

